# Looking into getting a poking skiff...



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

So instead of finding a project bay boat I was thinking about going to a skiff of some sort since I have been doing a lot more fly chunkin lately I have a nucanoe frontier 12 right now and it's great but need to be able to cover more range . Looking for something reasonable-lower priced w capabilities to be poled reasonably well w our conditions here. Have thought about a cheaper fiberglass or even an aluminum w a platform put on it. Any advice or recommendations would be awesome. Tight lines everyone


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dammit...poling skiff lol


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I was looking forward to the poking skiff recommendations. What's that great quote from Gus in Lonesome Dove? Something like "If a man ain't willing to lie for a poke, he must not want one bad enough."

Now on to your real question, have you checked out microskiff.com yet? Lots of good posts there about different poling skiffs.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a Mitzi 15 tiller for sale in classifieds. 6K$.

Joe


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

aluminum boats have too much hull slap to effectively fly fish IMO.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

POCsaltdog said:


> aluminum boats have too much hull slap to effectively fly fish IMO.


What I've heard from a lot of people. Got to get on a halls bay professional a few days ago and that boat never made a sounds in the water. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

POCsaltdog said:


> aluminum boats have too much hull slap to effectively fly fish IMO.


Brian Little is challenging that thought. He is building an Al skiff now. It should be posted somewhere in the boating or fly fishing forum.

There are plenty of reasonably priced skiffs on the market. You can find a used one by just about every mfg out there. try microskiff.com But if you want new look at some of these skiffs: Ankona, Saltmarsh, Beavertail Micro, Eastcape Glide, Mosquito, Skimmer, IPB, Gheenoe, wingmaster. there are plenty more but that's all I can name off the top of my head.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

There are lots of boats that can be poled on the flats. What is important is how hard you have to work to push them. A true technical skiff tends to be longer and narrower so it tracks easier. Disadavantage is less stable. So if you are new to standing on a platform you may take a header. The other poling skiffs tend to be wider for their length, making them more stable but do not track as well. The bigger the boat (18-20') the heavier and harder to push. But more stable in running big water. So the real question you have to ask yourself is where and how am I going to use the boat. If you plan to fish out of POC and make long runs over open water the the bigger wider boat is a better choose. If you stay in mostly protected areas and want to be on the platform a lot then the small technical skiffs would be better. I run the Ranger Phantum, it is wide for it's 17' length, making it very stable. It will run 35mph with the 75 etec and floats in 6" so for me it does what I like. I tend to drift and use the trolling motor more than the pole so stability was my primary concern. 
As stated before no one boat will do it all. So base your choose on where and how you like to fish. If you want a ride in my boat, I fish Trinity and East Galveston bay. PM me.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

My vote is for Ankona. Love my Native SUV


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

There are a ton out there. Have you looked into the east cape glide?


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I would look at the soloskiff and the Ankona SUV or Ankona Shadowcast.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Demeter said:


> I would look at the soloskiff and the Ankona SUV or Ankona Shadowcast.


Yes, the just released rotomolded solo skiff ($1500 w/out motor), Ankona or Salt Marsh Skiff.

Dude here that just got the new SS with pics and first trip report/video:

http://fishthefuture.com/thread/1006/roto-molded-solo-skiff-live


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

For what it's worth I have had my shadowcast about 6 months and I have been extremely satisfied! Ancona produces good boat for the money. 

-Chris


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

crw91383 said:


> For what it's worth I have had my shadowcast about 6 months and I have been extremely satisfied! Ancona produces good boat for the money.
> 
> -Chris


Did you get the 16foot or the 18 foot Shadowcast?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

16 so it would fit in my garage!


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

crw91383 said:


> 16 so it would fit in my garage!


I have the shadowcast 16 for the same reason. Its a great skiff. The main downside is that it can be a wet ride in choppy conditions. I am thinking about upgrading to the shadowcast 18 or SUV.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

kmurf91 said:


> So instead of finding a project bay boat I was thinking about going to a skiff of some sort since I have been doing a lot more fly chunkin lately I have a nucanoe frontier 12 right now and it's great but need to be able to cover more range . Looking for something reasonable-lower priced w capabilities to be poled reasonably well w our conditions here. Have thought about a cheaper fiberglass or even an aluminum w a platform put on it. Any advice or recommendations would be awesome. Tight lines everyone


You are on the wrong board - head over to microskiff.com - I apologize that you are about to lose the next month of your life researching skiffs. 

Microskiff's community are all guys who run poling skiffs - there is tons of great info there. You can search all day long - I recommend searching on a few boat styles you like and read the posts that are there instead of starting a new one first. Nearly every boat has been covered at least several times.

My recommendation - get a boat that is in demand and has a strong resale value. Many of these tech poling skiffs will keep their value, so when you look to change styles, you maintain the original equity you put into it.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Btw, here is a good boat located in TX:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1438530620


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Coconut Groves said:


> Btw, here is a good boat located in TX:
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1438530620


Thank you sir. And I've already been talkin to this gentleman about the Mitzi but am trying to get everything together . And I've def been lookin at micro skiff too just wanted to hear some opinions on the ol' faithful 2cool


----------



## Jangler (Aug 19, 2015)

Not sure what you're looking for in a skiff, but I really like my Ankona Shadowcast 18. I bought the boat new with only trailer, poling platform, fuel tank, and a tiller console. The motor, lights, electrical, etc., I installed myself. I'm running a used 25hp 2-stroke yamaha and I'm currently running +/-22mph wide open with a basic aluminum prop. and 2 adults over 200lbs each. If you have any specific questions, don't hesitate to ask? I do advise a wet test before you buy. That's what helped me pull the trigger. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I actually just got to try the shadow cSt 18 yesterday w a friend. Great boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reading through these posts I had to chuckle to myself about aluminum boats being too loud to fly fish or sight cast from...very amusing! 
I built an aluminum poling skiff and have about 50 hours on it in the last three months or so and have flat out been spanking reds and trout while poling and sight casting the back lakes and drifting the flats. We regularly "teabag" reds meaning they come so close to the boat that you have to drop your lure straight down in front of them to catch them. Believe what you want about aluminum...
Mavericks are some sweet skiffs too, I learned how to pole and sight cast off one and still fish it about once or twice a month.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Reading through these posts I had to chuckle to myself about aluminum boats being too loud to fly fish or sight cast from...very amusing!
> I built an aluminum poling skiff and have about 50 hours on it in the last three months or so and have flat out been spanking reds and trout while poling and sight casting the back lakes and drifting the flats. We regularly "teabag" reds meaning they come so close to the boat that you have to drop your lure straight down in front of them to catch them. Believe what you want about aluminum...
> Mavericks are some sweet skiffs too, I learned how to pole and sight cast off one and still fish it about once or twice a month.


Have you thought about making and selling aluminum poling skiffs like the ones you built? It looked pretty cool. How does it pole?


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

just picked up shadow cast. taking her out this weekend...


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

quattro said:


> just picked up shadow cast. taking her out this weekend...


Can't wait to hear of your experience.


----------

